# Speaking of Jedi...



## JTHphoto (Jan 20, 2006)

This photo didn't really turn out like what i had planned, but the first time i saw it i instantly thought of a Star Wars Imperial Walker... i think that's what they are called, i have seen the movies, but i'm not really a star wars geek... so anyways, i thought i would make a few small modifications... i couldn't really find the right thread for something silly like this, so if this is the wrong one, i apologize in advance, please move somewhere more appropriate.


----------



## Fate (Jan 20, 2006)

lol  loving it


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2006)

awesome, jason! that's some great montage!


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 22, 2006)

ha ha ha.... thats funny....


----------



## 1986 (Jan 22, 2006)

:lmao: :lmao:  realy funny


----------



## Rob (Jan 23, 2006)

LOL - nice one!

Rob


----------



## puzzle (Jan 23, 2006)

Laughed long and loud at that one!


----------



## Arch (Jan 23, 2006)

cool montage.....thank god the dog doesn't look to menacing!


----------



## jocose (Jan 23, 2006)

Great shot!  They're called AT-ATs, and only a true star wars geek would use the expression "I made a few small modifications."


----------



## JonathanM (Jan 23, 2006)

the get referred to in episode 5/Empire as "imperial walkers", someone is more of a geek about the films than he wants to let one......

excellent, like it!


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 23, 2006)

JonathanM said:
			
		

> the get referred to in episode 5/Empire as "imperial walkers", someone is more of a geek about the films than he wants to let one......
> 
> excellent, like it!


 
that's the scene i was thinking of, with all the ice in the beginning of that movie!  if seeing that movie 3 or 4 times in 25 years makes me a geek, then i'll take it...   i'm glad everyone is enjoying this as much as me, thx for the comments!


----------



## Boltthrower (Jan 23, 2006)

The All Terrain Armored Transport or as jocose said AT-AT W0000t
that scene was from the battle on Hoth 
Hoth is the 6th planet of the Hoth system


ok I'm going to shut up  before  I get called a Star Wars geek


----------



## Fate (Jan 23, 2006)

lol  Star Wars does rock though....... man i wana lightsaber !


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 23, 2006)

Boltthrower said:
			
		

> The All Terrain Armored Transport or as jocose said AT-AT W0000t
> that scene was from the battle on Hoth
> Hoth is the 6th planet of the Hoth system
> 
> ...


 
too late 

but seriously, what is the imperial walker then, the smaller ones?


----------



## Boltthrower (Jan 23, 2006)

Imperial walker was a term used By foot Solders of the Rebel Alliance

The 2 legged one was the AT-ST  (All Terrain Scout Transport) or "Scout walker"
The ATST was used for Recon & Patrolling since they are smaller & more agile Than the AT-AT "imperial walker"


ok Now I'm going to shut up  before I really get  tagged as a SW geek


----------



## Fate (Jan 25, 2006)

hahaha  neeeerd! Just kidding.... starwars for the win!


----------

